# Toxin contamination of honey through cyanobacteria contaminated water source



## kanikka (Feb 16, 2015)

I live in an area where cyanobacterial contamination of regional surface water sources is common during warm months and am wondering if there is any information about the effect on honey and honeybees where this water is used by the colony. I am particularly interested to know if the toxins can make their way into honey and thereby become an issue for honey consumers.

Googling this question resulted in a single document source out of Australia "[CITATION] Occurrence of the blue-green alga, Anabaena circinalis Rabenh., in new South Wales and toxicity to mice and honey bees
V May, EJ McBarron - Journal of the Australian Institute of Agricultural …, 1973 - agris.fao.org
Cited by 26 Related articles " 

referenced in the following article: 

"One Health and Cyanobacteria in Freshwater Systems: Animal Illnesses and Deaths Are Sentinel Events for Human Health Risks
Elizabeth D. Hilborn1,* and Val R. Beasley2" unfortunately the originating document does not seem to be available. 

Does anyone have any futher information on this question?


----------

